# Otyłe Gentoo

## Pryka

Witam... ostatnio zauważyłem, że mojemu systemowi się przytyło troszkę... i nie bardzo wiem czemu...

```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/root              19G  7.2G   12G  39% /
```

Dodam, że pozbyłem się już /usr/src,    /var/log   i   /var/tmp 

```
du -ch --max-depth=1 /

20K   /.Trash-0

219M   /var

4.5M   /lib32

12K   /mnt

356M   /opt

16K   /lost+found

8.0K   /.links

76K   /tmp

25M   /boot

0   /sys

5.6M   /sbin

6.7M   /bin

0   /proc

126M   /lib64

3.5M   /root

3.7G   /usr

160K   /dev

19M   /etc

```

```
du -ch --max-depth=1 /usr

12K   /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

187M   /usr/include

171M   /usr/lib32

798M   /usr/share

8.5M   /usr/sbin

182M   /usr/bin

1.2G   /usr/lib64

507M   /usr/src

32M   /usr/qt

585M   /usr/portage

3.5M   /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

5.6M   /usr/local

70M   /usr/kde

38M   /usr/libexec

3.7G   /usr
```

----------

## SlashBeast

z /var/log to po prostu super pomysl, by to usuwac. Wystarczyl by logrotate co Ci spakuje te logi, ktore sie przydaja.

Zrob sobie emerge  ncdu && ncdu -x / i smigaj po katalogach, zrob emerge portage-utils i sprawdzaj, czy jakis _DUZY_ katalog czy plik nie jest osierocony (qlist /usr/foo/bar).

----------

## yaq

To sie nie sumuje do 7.2G. Nie masz tak, ze w ktoryms mountpoincie masz fizycznie inne pliki?

----------

## Belliash

```
rootfs                 63G   31G   29G  52% /
```

W czym masz problem?  :Razz: 

----------

## gnhorn

Nawiązując do wypowiedzi SlashBeast: 

 *Quote:*   

> sprawdzaj, czy jakis _DUZY_ katalog czy plik nie jest osierocony (qlist /usr/foo/bar).

 

Można by to było zautomatyzować programem. Na podstawie danych o zainstalowanych pakietach w systemie, program wypluwał by info o plikach "niczyich" z danego katalogu wraz z opcjami co z nimi dalej zrobić. Może już ktoś takie coś popełnił i się nie pochwalił ?

----------

## Belliash

 *gnhorn wrote:*   

> Nawiązując do wypowiedzi SlashBeast: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   sprawdzaj, czy jakis _DUZY_ katalog czy plik nie jest osierocony (qlist /usr/foo/bar). 
> 
> Można by to było zautomatyzować programem. Na podstawie danych o zainstalowanych pakietach w systemie, program wypluwał by info o plikach "niczyich" z danego katalogu wraz z opcjami co z nimi dalej zrobić. Może już ktoś takie coś popełnił i się nie pochwalił ?

 

gdzies chyba widzialem na tym forum cos takiego...

----------

## canis_lupus

[quote="Belliash"] *gnhorn wrote:*   

> Nawiązując do wypowiedzi SlashBeast: 
> 
> gdzies chyba widzialem na tym forum cos takiego...

 

Chętnie bym tego uzył...

----------

## c2p

Może coś takiego:

```

#!/bin/bash

# uzycie przykladowe: "./smieciarz.sh /opt/"

MROOT=${1}

[ -z "${1}" ] && MROOT="/"

main ()

{

        qfile -o ${1}/*

        for i in $(find ${1} -maxdepth 1 -type d)

        do

                [ "${i}" != "${1}" ] && ${0} "${i}"

        done

}

main ${MROOT}/
```

Przedtem instalujemy app-portage/portage-utils, żeby mieć narzędzie qfile.

Napisałem to na szybko, ale chyba działa poprawnie.

----------

## Paczesiowa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2788854.html

uwaga, tym sobie mozna zrobic bardzo duze kuku, wiele plikow nie nalezy do zadnego pakietu, od oczywistych oczywistosci takich jak /etc/fstab, przez skroty tworzone przez eselecta (/usr/bin/gcc) az do takich swinstw jak pliki utworzone przez pkg_postinst() (/etc/pango/). wynika z tego wszystkiego, ze niestety pod gentoo bedzie smietnik i sie trzeba przyzwyczaic.

----------

